# IMS shower screens on KvDW Mirage



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

I emailed Kees regarding whether I can fit E61 IMS shower screens to my Mirage. They emailed back straight away saying that I can but I'd need to shorten the umbrella dispersion fitting.

I don't really want to bother them again, so does anyone know what this means?

Cheers,

JP


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd take it to mean the actual height/depth of the showerscreen... so if it were 60mm across and 30mm deep, then you would need to shorten it (somehow) to something less than 30mm...

Deduced by - "umbrella" (protecting or covering); "dispersion fitting" (the dispersion plate in the group)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Umbrella dispersion to me suggests this










As its a dispersion 'screen' that acts like an umbrella as the water hits it.

However it makes no sense with regards to any one I have seen trying to 'shorten' it. What Mr Shades has said sounds much more likely, but the description they gave is misleading.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

MrShades said:


> I'd take it to mean the actual height/depth of the showerscreen... so if it were 60mm across and 30mm deep, then you would need to shorten it (somehow) to something less than 30mm...
> 
> Deduced by - "umbrella" (protecting or covering); "dispersion fitting" (the dispersion plate in the group)


Cheers. That sounds complicated.

JP


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

There is a dispersion block within a traditional e61 group head that looks like an umbrella no idea why it would need shortening though, measure up the screens you currently use and ill take the calipers to a couple of screens I have sat in stock


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

CallumT said:


> There is a dispersion block within a traditional e61 group head that looks like an umbrella no idea why it would need shortening though, measure up the screens you currently use and ill take the calipers to a couple of screens I have sat in stock


OK - cheers.

JP


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Equally they may be another umbrella with a shorter threaded length more suited to the rigid screens, equally IMS do a high quality woven mesh competition version that I think works better on levers than the laser'd 200 nm screen


----------

